
Notes from Michael Feathers’ “Brutal Refactoring” (2011) - fagnerbrack
https://www.thekua.com/atwork/2011/05/notes-from-michael-feathers-brutal-refactoring/
======
wpietri
I wanted to second the bit on "rapid scratch refactoring", which I love. For
me it's like making a quick sketch: I can explore an idea before committing to
doing the work.

------
Jtsummers
The actual date is 2011. But from this I learned that Michael Feathers has a
new book coming out by that title in October of this year. I guess that's
going on my Christmas wishlist.

